#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εκπαίδευση >  > > >  >  > Επιμόρφωση >  > > >  >  > Σεμινάριο: Σεμινάριο για το σχέδιο Κανονισμού Τεχνολογίας Σκυροδέματος 2013, Αθήνα, 1-8.07.2013

## Xάρης

*Πότε:* 1-8 Ιουλίου 2013, 10:00-14:00
*Πού:* Αθήνα, ΙΕΚΕΜ-ΤΕΕ
*Κόστος Συμμετοχής:* 0¤, θα τηρηθεί αυστηρά η σειρά προτεραιότητας με δήλωση συμμετοχής. 
*Εγγραφές:* *ΕΔΩ*, πρέπει να συνδεθείτε με τον λογαριασμό σας στο ΙΕΚΕΜ-ΤΕΕ

*Θέμα:* Από τον ΚΤΣ-97 στον ΚΤΣ-2013

*Διοργανωτές:* ΙΕΚΕΜ-ΤΕΕ

*Εισηγητής:* Νίκος Μαρσέλλος, Πολιτικός Μηχανικός ΕΜΠ, MSc, μέλος Επιτροπής Σύνταξης του ΚΤΣ-97 και του ΚΤΣ-2013 και συνεργάτης του eMichanikos.gr.

*Εισαγωγή:*Τα τελευταία 30 χρόνια η ΤΕΧΝΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΣΚΥΡΟΔΕΜΑΤΟΣ αναπτύχθηκε και εξελίχθηκε σε τεχνολογία αιχμής, με αποτέλεσμα την σύνταξη 2 εκδόσεων του Κανονισμού Τεχνολογίας Σκυροδέματος, του ΚΤΣ-85, και ΚΤΣ-97, και τώρα ήδη πραγματοποιείται η Αναθεώρηση του ΚΤΣ-2013.
Το Σεμινάριο αυτό είναι ιδιαίτερα χρήσιμο γιατί παρουσιάζει και αναλύει όλες αυτές τις αλλαγές που μεσολάβησαν μέχρι το 2013.
Σκοπός του σεμιναρίου, είναι η κατάρτιση και η επιμόρφωση στα πιο σημαντικά χαρακτηριστικά του νέου Ευρωπαϊκού Προτύπου για το σκυρόδεμα: ΕΛΟΤ ΕΝ 206-1, και στις  επερχόμενες αλλαγές από την Αναθεώρηση του ΚΤΣ-2013.
Το σεμινάριο απευθύνεται κυρίως σε νέους Μηχανικούς, υπεύθυνους Παραγωγής και Ποιότητας, Βιομηχανιών Ετοίμου Σκυροδέματος, Επιβλέποντες Μηχανικούς καθώς και σε Μελετητικά Γραφεία, που θα έχουν την ευθύνη σύνταξης Τεχνικών Προδιαγραφών για τα τεχνικά έργα (specifiers). 

*Θεματολογία – Εκπαιδευτικές ενότητες*
Εισαγωγή στην Τεχνολογία ΣκυροδέματοςΠρότυπα, Προδιαγραφές, ΚανονισμοίΤο νέο ΕΛΟΤ ΕΝ 206-1Αναθεώρηση ΚΤΣ-2013Εργοστασιακά ελεγχόμενο σκυρόδεμα (Factory Production Control)Κατηγορίες περιβάλλοντος (exposure class)Οργάνωση ελέγχου ποιότηταςΤο Εργοταξιακό ΕργαστήριοΕπιθεώρηση Μονάδος Ετοίμου ΣκυροδέματοςΠαρακολούθηση διεξαγωγής μελέτης σύνθεσης σκυροδέματος στο εργαστήριο ΑΛΦΑ ΤΕΣΤ "Από τον ΚΤΣ-97 έως τον ΚΤΣ-2013"

----------

